# sollen vorgebeugt, erkannt und behandelt werden



## elroy

A native speaker said this sentence in a video:

_Alle möglichen Sorten von Krankheiten sollen vorgebeugt, erkannt und behandelt werden._

He was describing the field of medicine, and here he was saying what the goal of medicine was.  He was trying to get two other people to guess the word he was thinking of.

"Alle ... Krankheiten sollen vorgebeugt ... werden" is grammatically incorrect, isn't it?  It should be "Alle*n* .. Krankheiten *soll* vorgebeugt ... werden," shouldn't it?  I suspect that he said this sentence because it would have been too unwieldy to get the grammar straight with the different types of verbs used.

How does the sentence sound to native speakers?  Is this something you might say yourself?  If not, how would you say it?

(As a side note, I thought "Sorten" was an odd word choice here.  I would have said "Arten.")


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> It should be "Alle*n* .. Krankheiten *soll* vorgebeugt ... werden," shouldn't it?


Correct. 



elroy said:


> I suspect that he said this sentence because it would have been too unwieldy to get the grammar straight with the different types of verbs used.


I think so, too.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> How does the sentence sound to native speakers? Is this something you might say yourself? If not, how would you say it?


It sounds wrong, but comprehensible. I would probably make a more unwieldy sentence, e.g.: "Allen möglichen Arten von Krankheiten soll vorgebeugt werden, und sie sollen erkannt und behandelt werden."


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> I thought "Sorten" was an odd word choice here. I would have said "Arten."


Yes, you are right. I would go with #3's solution. I don't like the incorrect grammar of the original, even if it leads to a more compact sentence.



elroy said:


> Is this something you might say yourself?


Certainly not intentionally.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> I suspect that he said this sentence because it would have been too unwieldy to get the grammar straight with the different types of verbs used.



I think so, too.  
Such mistakes are not very seldom. 
In some cases I have the feeling they are made on purpose to make the sentence shorter.
I do not make it on purpose but I think, I made it sometimes by accident.


----------



## elroy

At another point in the video, he says the same thing in a different way:

_Also es ist eine Wissenschaft, bei der es darum geht, wie man Krankheiten vorbeugt, erkennt und heilt._

Is it okay in this case because “Krankheiten” happens to look the same in the accusative and the dative?  Or is it still incorrect and needs to be “…wie man Krankheiten vorbeugt *und sie* erkennt and heilt”?  Do accusative “Krankheiten” and dative “Krankheiten” feel different to native speakers?


----------



## berndf

For me it is OK.


----------



## elroy

In that case, a simple fix for the first one would be to say “Man soll…” rather than “…sollen … werden,” right?


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Do accusative “Krankheiten” and dative “Krankheiten” feel different to native speakers?


To me the combination of cases and nouns with verbs sounds different.

Another thing is: In coll. language there are sometimes other rules. "Dir und dich verwechsle ich nich, das kommt bei mich nich vor."

_Krankheiten sollen vorgebeugt _and_ Krankheiten soll vorgebeugt werden have different meanings.

Krankheiten sollen vorgebeugt_: The meaning is absurd. You should bow illnesses to the front rather to avoid them.
This is so absurd that the brain starts repair options. This way it repairs it to the meaning "You should do something to avoid illnesses." (Krankheiten soll vorgebeugt werden.)

It is the verb here.
It is similar but not exactly the same as a zeugma.

PS: This is such a case where I think it is wrong in English and I wrote it wrong by accident. You can compare it to the original German sentence.
Should it be: It is similar to (a zeugma) but not exactly the same as a zeugma. ?


----------



## Hutschi

_Man soll allen möglichen Sorten von Krankheiten vorbeugen, erkennen und behandeln._

This is indeed a zeugma. (?)
We use "sollen"+ "_alle/allen möglichen Sorten von Krankheiten"_ together with two different kinds of verbs.
To me it sounds strange.
It is the same mistake, basically.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> In that case, a simple fix for the first one would be to say “Man soll…” rather than “…sollen … werden,” right?


I don't quite understand. How would that solve the _alle_ vs _allen_ issue?

_Man soll alle(n) möglichen Sorten von Krankheiten vorbeugen, erkennen und behandeln._


----------



## elroy

Whoops, I forgot about “alle(n).”  I was thinking of “Man soll Krankheiten vorbeugen, erkennen und behandeln.”


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> _Also es ist eine Wissenschaft, bei der es darum geht, wie man Krankheiten vorbeugt, erkennt und heilt._
> 
> Is it okay in this case because “Krankheiten” happens to look the same in the accusative and the dative? Or is it still incorrect and needs to be “…wie man Krankheiten vorbeugt *und sie* erkennt and heilt”? Do accusative “Krankheiten” and dative “Krankheiten” feel different to native speakers?


The sentence is less pleasant than one where the word does not change case. I "feel" it. But it's acceptable (P.S. for the reason you suggested).


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> _Also es ist eine Wissenschaft, bei der es darum geht, wie man Krankheiten vorbeugt, erkennt und heilt._


As a reader that sentence grates on me - simply because my mind senses the Kasus mismatch: (*den*) Krankheiten vorbeugt, (*die* Krankheiten) erkennt und heilt.
But as a speaker I might say that sentence without giving it another thought.
As a writer I might use the simple fix: ...wie man Krankheiten vorbeugt, sie erkennt und heilt.

If you're interested, you might want to google "sollen vorgebeugt" and "werden vorgebeugt" (in quotes) and you might be surprised how many results you find from all over the language region...including articles from universities and formal texts from medical institutions!!


----------



## elroy

Yes, I feel it too.  It sounds like the zero article doesn’t really “save” the sentence!


----------



## Hutschi

I would use, usually:

_Also es ist eine Wissenschaft, bei der es darum geht, wie man Krankheiten vorbeugt, sie erkennt und heilt. (as  elroy #6, διαφορετικός #13, Manfy, #14 )

(Cross-posted)

edit: quotation hints extended_


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Or is it still incorrect and needs to be “…wie man Krankheiten vorbeugt *und sie* erkennt and heilt”?


It's _acceptable_ (cf. #13) but I prefere by far “…wie man Krankheiten vorbeugt und* sie* erkennt and heilt”.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Also es ist eine Wissenschaft, bei der es darum geht, wie man Krankheiten vorbeugt, erkennt und heilt.


For me this is still incorrect and annoys me.

I would repeat the important part and thus correct the case conflict:



elroy said:


> Also es ist eine Wissenschaft, bei der es darum geht, wie man Krankheiten vorbeugt, wie man sie erkennt und heilt.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> For me this is still incorrect



for me, too.
But I understand why it is used.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> For me this is still incorrect and annoys me.
> 
> I would repeat the important part and thus correct the case conflict:


Rereading the sentence loud, I now agree. The very least I would change is:
_Also es ist eine Wissenschaft, bei der es darum geht, wie man Krankheiten vorbeugt, sie erkennt und heilt._
I would probably even repeat the pronoun again, just for symmetry:
_Also es ist eine Wissenschaft, bei der es darum geht, wie man Krankheiten vorbeugt, sie erkennt und sie heilt._


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> wie man Krankheiten vorbeugt, sie erkennt und heilt.


Yes, this is the minimum correct necessary. I would expand a bit more, but this is a matter of personal style.


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> _Alle möglichen Sorten von Krankheiten sollen vorgebeugt, erkannt und behandelt werden._



It may work as simple enumeration as well but you have to change the style a bit:

_Alle möglichen Sorten von Krankheiten sollen erkannt, prophylaktisch/präventiv und akut behandelt werden_


----------



## Hutschi

Frank78 said:


> It may work as simple enumeration as well but you have to change the style a bit:
> 
> _Alle möglichen Sorten von Krankheiten sollen erkannt, prophylaktisch/präventiv und akut behandelt werden_


Das hängt vom Zielpublikum ab, denke ich.
Das "und" bedeutet hier "oder".

I think it depends on audience. "Und" means "oder" or "bzw." in this sentence.
I propose:

_Alle möglichen Sorten von Krankheiten sollen erkannt und prophylaktisch/präventiv oder akut behandelt werden_


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Alle möglichen Sorten von Krankheiten sollen erkannt, prophylaktisch/präventiv und akut behandelt werden


Für mich gehört da ein _und_:
_Alle möglichen Sorten von Krankheiten sollen erkannt und prophylaktisch/präventiv und akut behandelt werden._

Es ist keine Aufzählung von drei Teilen, sondern es sind zwei Teile: _... (sollen erkannt) und (prophylaktisch/präventiv und akut behandelt) werden._ Dass der zweite Teil selbst wieder ein_ und _enthält, ist dabei unerheblich.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Dass der zweite Teil selbst wieder ein_ und _enthält, ist dabei unerheblich.


Das "und" im zweiten Teil bedeutet hier "bzw." oder "oder", wenn man beachtet, dass es nicht gleichzeitig erfolgt. Deshalb funktioniert "und" auch. Es ist nicht rein mathematisch zu erklären.


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> Das "und" im zweiten Teil bedeutet hier "bzw." oder "oder", wenn man beachtet, dass es nicht gleichzeitig erfolgt. Deshalb funktioniert "und" auch. Es ist nicht rein mathematisch zu erklären.



Nichts von den drei Sachen erfolgt gleichzeitig, das ist doch auch völlig unerheblich, wenn man über regelmäßige Handlungen spricht.

"In meiner Freizeit mache ich gern Sport, schaue Filme *und *gehe ab und zu ins Theater." - natürlich NICHT gleichzeitig.


----------



## berndf

Mit Gleichzeitigkeit hat das in der Tat nichts zu tun. Es geht um die Logische Hierarchie: Die Krankheiten werden 1) _erkannt _*und *2) _behandelt_. Wie werden sie behandelt? _Prophylaktisch/präventiv und akut_. (Obwohl: akut ist die Krankheit und nicht die Behandlung. Aber wir wissen alle was gemeint ist.)


----------



## elroy

Sorry, what does Frank’s sentence have to do with the topic?


----------



## berndf

It was an attempt to correct the glitch in the original sentence.


----------



## elroy

I don’t see how.  It doesn’t mean the same as the original.


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> I don’t see how.  It doesn’t mean the same as the original.



If you replace the German words with the Latin/Greek counterparts you can avoid the trouble with the different cases.


----------

